# I think I'm going to buy Shirt tools!



## pete219 (Feb 8, 2008)

I was looking for an online t-shirt designer and website to tale online sales. After looking around I've settled on shirt tools online designer. The main reason for picking this software is because it is so simple for my customers to use. I've seen some designers use a video to show you, how to, use the software. I just got off the phone with dean(owner) and he gave me a complete rundown on how everything works. He answered all my questions and sent over the manuals for shirt tools and pinnacle cart. He will also download the software on my web host server and give another tutorial after installation! I'll keepyou guys up to speed on how well it works!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It does look nice. Post your website in your signature when you're up and running.


----------



## DeviantPromos (Mar 2, 2009)

Do you have a link as to where we could find more info on shirt tools?

thx


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It's ShirtTools online t-shirt designer software


----------



## simpex (Jun 26, 2008)

hi I have my site parked with go daddy. I am very interested in shirt tool and would buy it. but I dont have any exp. in web designing .What else is required? I was told hosting has to be done by linux ple educate me as you go along thanks. I would appreciate any helpfrom all mem. of the foruum. I do custom work only at a fleamarket. would like to move on. ido vinyl rhinestone heat transfer and sublimation. thanks again.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

simpex said:


> hi I have my site parked with go daddy. I am very interested in shirt tool and would buy it. but I dont have any exp. in web designing .What else is required? I was told hosting has to be done by linux ple educate me as you go along thanks. I would appreciate any helpfrom all mem. of the foruum. I do custom work only at a fleamarket. would like to move on. ido vinyl rhinestone heat transfer and sublimation. thanks again.


Hi Sam, you may want to contact Dean from shirttools as well. I'm sure he'd be more than happy to explain how his system works and what's required.


----------



## simpex (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks Rodney. this is what Dean advised have a hosting service running linux Php5 and Ioncube compatible also he suggests using bluehost.com I contacted them and they will host for 6.95 monthly. anyone heard of them or have anything adverse to say about them. they seem ok to me but I am not experienced in this. any suggestions: thanks Sam


----------



## JavaJess (Sep 16, 2009)

It sounds really good... does it work with Weebly hosting? That is where my domain is hosted right now.


----------



## ricksgan (Jun 29, 2010)

Does anyone have a link to a website that uses Shirt Tools? I would like to see what it actually looks like. I have seen their company website and the demo looks great but I really would like to see it in action.


----------



## Koman1 (Aug 9, 2010)

Any luck yet in finding sites using Shirt Tools in action?


----------



## awajuknod (Sep 8, 2010)

Our site will be live on january 21 2011 and I will post the link on Friday night so that you can see shirttools in action...


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

ricksgan said:


> Does anyone have a link to a website that uses Shirt Tools? I would like to see what it actually looks like. I have seen their company website and the demo looks great but I really would like to see it in action.


Type "custom t shirts" in google search box.. you will get many online stores, which are using shirt design tool.


----------



## aceacer (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi there, is there a link to the site using Shirttools?

Thanks


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello aceacer

We have a new version around the corner which is radically different to the old flash version that is already out there. If you subscribe to the mailing list then you will receive info and see screenshots during next week.


----------



## tonyw24 (Jul 10, 2010)

How does Shirt Tools functionality compare with OpenT-Shirts? Which platform provides a better user experience?


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

splathead said:


> It's ShirtTools online t-shirt designer software


Do you mind if I know what designer you currently use ?
with Splathead.


----------



## isaacschultz (Mar 30, 2011)

Are you still using shirttools?


----------



## jam680132 (Feb 6, 2015)

if you want to make your website attractive and very to use then i have a plug-in which use to manage all of your t shirt price. This plug-in use to show product on amazon ebay and google. so use this plug-in for your business.


----------

